# Question on Altima Bose Stereo



## ichpen (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey All,

About to purchase a 2003 Altima 3.5 SE with the Bose stereo (and in-dash 6 disc changer). Can't seem to find exact specs on the stereo online so I was wondering whether it supports mp3 playback or not.. And also if it has an aux-in or any kind of input??

Help is always appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

ichpen said:


> Hey All,
> 
> About to purchase a 2003 Altima 3.5 SE with the Bose stereo (and in-dash 6 disc changer). Can't seem to find exact specs on the stereo online so I was wondering whether it supports mp3 playback or not.. And also if it has an aux-in or any kind of input??
> 
> ...


no to both... i never liked my bose .. i got rid of it as soon as i could..


----------



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

the head unit isn't too impressive as it doesn't play mp3s, and since I have over 17,000 on my cpu...dats a problem for me!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

jnhalstead said:


> the head unit isn't too impressive as it doesn't play mp3s, and since I have over 17,000 on my cpu...dats a problem for me!


true.. same here but nothing a nice after market couldn't fix... went out and bought me an avic-n1 two years later here i am sitting at home waiting for my n3 to come in ... i wouldn't let a small thing such as a head unit stop me from enjoying my alti though..


----------



## ichpen (Dec 19, 2004)

cdmorenot said:


> true.. same here but nothing a nice after market couldn't fix... went out and bought me an avic-n1 two years later here i am sitting at home waiting for my n3 to come in ... i wouldn't let a small thing such as a head unit stop me from enjoying my alti though..


Anyone know how easy it is to swap the Bose head unit on the Altima?!? Was a pain in the royal behind with my old 93 Maxima (due to Bose pre-amp/wiring) setup....


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

you just have to find the right harness which sometimes can be a little pricey.. i know a few things about stereos but i still got it done professionally to avoid headaches bose systems are a little complicated though..


----------



## mikey7182 (Mar 16, 2006)

There's usually a BOSE interface harness that should allow you to use an aftermarket HU and plug directly into your BOSE system... will probably run you around $100 retail.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

no mp3 support, but the early 03 does have an aux input. Active Tuning has the adaptor at a reasonable price and some very simple directions.


----------



## ichpen (Dec 19, 2004)

mikey7182 said:


> There's usually a BOSE interface harness that should allow you to use an aftermarket HU and plug directly into your BOSE system... will probably run you around $100 retail.


Yep, that would be what I'm after but having trouble locating one... Any ideas??? My local car audio store shrugged their shoulders quite avidly...


----------



## ichpen (Dec 19, 2004)

I'd rather dodge using aux inputs as I don't have a need to drill holes into the console or carry around a separate mp3 player... Ideally a DVD mp3 HU would be ideal...


----------

